# Radeon 9600 and opengl [solved]

## supernov

Config files, see below!

Who has got this combination working with the gentoo-2.6.15-r1 kernel? I would like to know your setup. Mine is complaining that it's in a conflict with another DRM of the kernel, which I didn't include during the built. Can't give more detailed info yet as I'm at work, but any suggestion or configs would be appreciated!

Thanks, VincentLast edited by supernov on Mon May 15, 2006 3:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Postinstallation kernel issue.

----------

## supernov

Ok, probably an answer to this already exists. Couldn't find it though, anyone care to point me to the right forum-thread?

----------

## supernov

Noone?

----------

## supernov

```
[drm:drm_unlock] *ERROR* Process 6049 using kernel context 0
```

Seems like this forum isn't as responsive as it used to be.   :Confused:  I did check the posts and stickies on this, but couldn't find my exact problem.

Btw, the above code is from dmesg. The X-window system also complains about an incompatible component in my kernel, perhaps causing

this problem...the kernel-drm is however set to off.

----------

## supernov

Here's the interesting part of my Xorg.config file:

```

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xc0701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xc0701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0871000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0871000 to 0xb7a4d000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: radeon

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 1.19.0

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: 20050911

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Radeon

(WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.

```

----------

## supernov

Still noone?

----------

## d0nJuan

Check here. I had the same problem and found this solution:

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

Bascially you have to remove all drm support from the kernel, and the install the ati drivers. The config was a little tricky, but this guide helps a lot. Good Luck!

----------

## supernov

Thanks for the reply! I knew about the page and it's indeed one of the best.

Unfortunately, my problem, which seemed described was not solved. To me, it now looks

as if the 2.6.15-r1 kernel is incompatible with the ati-drivers for some reason. The error

message about some drm-manager in my kernel seems to keep popping up.

Also, the main problem now seems that my fglrx-modules can't simply compile because of

an unknown symbol refcount. blabla Got the same with the latest drivers.

----------

## supernov

OmG!

uname gave me the fact that I was running the previous kernel! I tried so many things to explain all the behaviour I was constantly seeing,

I'm not a noob anymore, but now I really dropped my trousers.  :Smile:  For some reason, in previous gentoo installations, I didn't have to

mount boot. It was probably done automatically, but with the new one I apparently changed this (which is a good thing I believe). So here I was

compiling new kernels, copying them to /boot, checking to see if they were copied, updating my linux link... and probably was doing all

that virtually!? Mounting the boot did the trick, after that my modules loaded, eth0 was working again and even the ati-drivers with

fglrx!! Incredible, weeks I spend behind the screen for this.  :Smile: 

So, what works for me on this system is gentoo 2.6.16-r6 with ati-drivers 8.23.7, not forgetting to mount /boot when copying new kernels:

- Ati Radeon 9600

- SiS chipset controllers

- Realtek, SiS ethernet controllers

Thanks m8's!

----------

